# Canon EOS R5 Manual?



## VegasCameraGuy (Jul 15, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is an R5 manual available for download? While I'm camped at my front door waiting for FedEx to deliver my R5, I would like to be reading the manual to understand how to take pictures (not videos) with my new camera?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jul 16, 2020)

Think someone tried to fake one but I have been looking for a copy and have not seen anything yet.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 16, 2020)

I have been looking but nothing so far.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 17, 2020)

CR usually posts a link as soon as it’s out. Usually we get a white paper, too. I’ve been checking canons site basically daily.


----------

